
Show HN: Lito - A virtual office for your remote team - sammyschuckert
https://getlito.co
======
sammyschuckert
Hey everybody!

Two friends and I launched our side project recently and we are looking for
your feedback.

The web app is called Lito and it's a virtual office that connects your
distributed team through voice.

Waiting for replies, feeling left out, not knowing who is working at the
moment, and struggling to find a time to meet. If you are working remotely or
work with remote co-workers, these problems might resonate with you.

That's why we build Lito (You can read our full story on Medium)
[https://medium.com/getlito/an-easy-hack-for-more-efficent-
re...](https://medium.com/getlito/an-easy-hack-for-more-efficent-remote-
collaboration-f037d98bbcb6)

Try it! We're really looking forward to your feedback!

